# Dislocated Hip



## Debby - LB (Jul 29, 2005)

Please...anyone with information or experience with a dislocated hip on one of your miniatures -femur dislocated and above the socket, I would love to hear your story and the outcome.. good or bad.


----------



## Marty (Jul 29, 2005)

Oh man oh man Debby......I'm sooo sorry to hear this. I have no experience to share.

In case you need a vet that can work on this type of thing I know a specialist here in Athens Tn that does this type of thing, his specialty, stilfes, hocks, etc.


----------



## Miniv (Jul 29, 2005)

Are you in an area where you can get equine chiropractic care??? Highly recommend it.

MA


----------



## Stacy Score (Jul 30, 2005)

Debbie,

You are welcome to call me to discuss the dislocated hip issue. My driving mare, Summer Rose dislocated her hip last fall. It has been an up and down year, we did opt to operate on her and have the ball and about 2" of femur removed - scary stuff and not without its own trials. Rose is doing quite well, but it has not been an easy road to travel - we are not sure if she will ever be able to carry another foal since the weight of the pregnancy could cause her other hip to dislocate and that would be a death sentence - would I do it again - YES, but then I don't know what she would be like if I had not done the surgery. Bottom line for me was to ease her pain and give her a quality, pain free life - I pray that she understands what she means to me and agrees with my decision - one of these days I will get up the courage to call Bonnie and ask for a reading.

Good luck - my prayers are with you if you are going thru what I went thru.

Stacy Score

(425) 788-5184


----------



## Parker (Jul 30, 2005)

Stacy Score said:


> Debbie,
> You are welcome to call me to discuss the dislocated hip issue.  My driving mare, Summer Rose dislocated her hip last fall.  It has been an up and down year, we did opt to operate on her and have the ball and about 2" of femur removed - scary stuff and not without its own trials.  Rose is doing quite well, but it has not been an easy road to travel - we are not sure if she will ever be able to carry another foal since the weight of the pregnancy could cause her other hip to dislocate and that would be a death sentence - would I do it again - YES, but then I don't know what she would be like if I had not done the surgery.  Bottom line for me was to ease her pain and give her a quality, pain free life - I pray that she understands what she means to me and agrees with my decision - one of these days I will get up the courage to call Bonnie and ask for a reading.
> 
> Good luck - my prayers are with you if you are going thru what I went thru.
> ...


----------



## Parker (Jul 30, 2005)

Debby:

Don't know what happened with that post above. Ironically, the horse---RISTA--- in my avatar, is bred by Stacy Score, and is a son of her CENTURY FARMS BEY MASQUERADE! Again, don't have a clue, as to what I did wrong above, but hoping this post works.

I too, have had experience with dislocated hips. Please give me a call, and I will be glad to share with you too. But, both my mares were able to breed on, and neither had the expensive surgery.

Ph. 601-582-3180


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 30, 2005)

Oh Thank you so much! I will call both of you later today or try to so I can get in touch sometime this weekend. If you have a time that's best for you, email me at [email protected] and let me know what time.

My options were the Femur Ostectomy or Euthanasia. After just having a filly who had 2 colic surgeries I have been devastated by this. The only info. I have found about this surgery was on a little mare the Gladdens in California had it done on... and my mind was not eased reading about that. I also plan to call them to see how their mare is now.

I have no idea how it happened and am physically sick about it. The 2 options I have been given were not what I wanted to hear. I wanted to at least try to put it back in place but no one I have called wants to or will do that.

I came to the decision I needed to have her euthanized but how do you schedule a time to kill her? She was standing there and I'd go pick her hind end up and move her every hour and take her water, she eats good and pivots around her other leg and acts like nothings wrong, unless you touch it.

My vet. says.. "Debby I can assure you she is in tremendous pain".........So Tues. I call a friend with a backhoe to dig me a hole, very bad feeling to plan this, then I call my dog vet. who lives close by and arrange for him to come put her down Thursday morning. Now I'm on another crying jag and go sit out in the dry lot on a feed trough to talk to the puppy and decide how to tell Glory what we have to do to her and suddenly Glory starts nuzzling me on the back and biting my waistband........nothing unusual, other than she walked all the way across the pen on that dislocated leg to comfort ME. She has been hobbling around on it since then but I cannot stand to think of her in pain and I can't kill her while she acts like it's no big deal. So I have a weekend to find out all I can about making sure she has the best shot at a pain free life.

I sure appreciate all of your answers. I will plan to find out if a chiropractor is close by, that's a wonderful idea, I know she probably needs it now as her back now has a very slight bow in it from the way she's walking and her whole body is having to adjust to this change.

edited to add. Marty let me know about the Vet. and I'll call him. The only other vet. here who is a surgeon at his own practice wouldn't touch her. All have sent me to the specialists at UGA.


----------



## Parker (Jul 30, 2005)

DEBBY:

PLEASE DO NOT HAVE HER PUT TO SLEEP UNTIL YOU TALK TO ME. I HAD 2 VETS TELL ME THE SAME THING, AND THE OTHER--3RD-- SAID NO, KEEP HER ALIVE. CALL ME NOW, AS I AM IN THE HOUSE AND ON CENTRAL STANDARD TIME AND IT IS ABOUT 8:05 NOW.. THANK GOODNESS FOR THE ONE WHO TOLD ME WHAT TO DO, AND NOT TO PUT HER TO SLEEP. 

 


601-582-3180


----------



## Marty (Jul 30, 2005)

http://www.google.com/local?hl=en&lr=&rls=...&sa=X&oi=localr

Here Debby, His name is Dr. Mark Workman.

The buzz here calls him a miracle worker.

He's very good over the phone with you, great bedside manner. When my Kate wrecked her hips and hocks when she fell on the ice we had an appointment scheduled for an exam. It was only $40. for the exam if I were to haul her up there. But during that same ice storm I lost her due to twisted intestines so we never did make it up there.


----------



## Mini Brook Farm (Jul 30, 2005)

My heart goes out to you & will be praying for you as you try to make the right decision. Thankfully as couple others have gone through this and are willing to share their experience with you. Good luck.


----------



## Vicky Texas (Jul 30, 2005)

I can't help you, sorry. But I will be saying a ton of Prayers for you and your baby.

Please do call those who have and can help you.

Vicky

Prayers and Hugs


----------



## Barbie (Jul 30, 2005)

Debby-

My Dawn was born in April with a dislocated hip and broken femur - she's in my avatar at 2 mos - give me a call. Home is 941-776-5847 & cell is 941-809-7999.

My thoughts and prayers are with you. Please call.

Barbie


----------



## Whitestar (Jul 30, 2005)

Years ago I had a mare with a dislocated hip. She just didnt come up at feeding time & I went out to find her standing in one spot, with one leg at an odd angle. We figured she was "horsing around" with her pasturemates & turned wrong... I was referred to a surgeon, until I talked at length to my regular vet. He was use to dealing with minis & was not so set on the surgery. Since most vets are only use to working with full size riding type horses, their first recomendation is for surgery since a horse with one bad leg isnt good for much in their eyes. My regular vet said since my mare wouldnt be carrying any weight on her back, he didnt recommend the surgery as it was very expensive & wouldnt have a great outcome ( in this case). I had decided that if my mare was to give up & the pain too much that I would put her down. But she continued to eat well & I gave her bute as needed, stall rest & she got to be pretty darn good at walking. The tendons formed a false socket holding the leg in place & although she was not able to pick it up all the way, she was able to walk with a kind of hitch. She could run & play, & otherwise acted normal. At first, when she laid down, she had a hard time getting up & I would have to put a halter on her, give her some leverage to help her up, but she was soon back to pretty much normal & figured out how to do it on her own. I did have to make sure that I trimmed that foot more than the others as the hoof would grow & not break off like the other three. She learned to lean against a wall to steady herself when I did hoof trims. She was an outstanding mare & mother before out of great bloodlines, producing great foals, & I had figured she would be a pet for the rest of her life. About two years after she broke her hip, the vet suggested I bred her & she had a beautiful filly with no problems. Other than the hitch in her gate, & the missing muscle in that hip, you would never know that the mare had a problem. I would suggest whether you go surgical or not, to listen to your mare. If she seems to give up, then she has made the decision for you. But if she is eating & still full of life, listen to her & not so much to your vets. Remind them that this is not a riding horse & does not need to carry weight.... Once you have this problem, you will find there are alot of minis out there with broken hips & breeders with good outcomes.


----------



## midnight star stables (Jul 30, 2005)

Debby, did you call Parker?







Please do!!!


----------



## Leeana (Jul 30, 2005)

Im not sure if this will be any help ..but here ..

I dislocated my right ankle May 19th 2004. Its been just a little over a year now. My ankle sweeled for about 10 month and still looks weird. It hurts from time to time and always feel weird. Doctor told me that with dislocations it will never be the same as it was before and it changes. Im not sure if its the same w/ mini's ...but idk. You have some good advice here already.


----------



## mizbeth (Jul 30, 2005)

HI Debbie,

I am So sorry about your mare! Please listen to the others. Talk to some more folks and if your mare is getting around well, eating and so on, perhaps she will bet better on her own? I find it hard to believe she is in that much paid and still wants to eat and move around.

I guess you have had it exray'd. It couldn't be a stifle problem could it?

Take care and know that I'm thinking of you and wish you and your mare the very best outcome!

Beth


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 31, 2005)

mizbeth said:


> HI Debbie,  I find it hard to believe she is in that much paid and still wants to eat and move around.
> 
> I guess you have had it exray'd.  It couldn't be a stifle problem could it?
> 
> ...


I know! ....it's hard for me to believe too. It's real hard to think of it in relation to the pain we would suffer with the same diagnosis.

Yes..was X-rayed, Femur is dislocated dorsally at the coxofemoral joint. One thing I really want is for her hock to flex again, at this time her stifle is locked so her hock will not move. The surgeon said this is normal and is because her femur is not in place although I wish I could just find someone to unlock her stifle and leave her hip alone to heal like it is.

Yes I did speak with Stacy and Ann and Barbie and have gotten invaluable information from all of you, I appreciate it more than you can know. Glory is (I think) comfortable now, she was in considerable pain for 2 days, up to then it was extremely hard for me to not put her down, I could not have made her stand the ride to the university at that time either, no way could I have put her through that.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 31, 2005)

Debby, I just read this and know exactly how you are feeling, I went thru the same thing with Chilly, two vets said to put her to sleep , and I just couldnt give up that easy ..finally found a wonderful caring vet who did attempt the surgery (not the same as what you need done, but I am sure you remember Chilly) and I went for it, regardless of costs, at least it put my mind at ease that I had tried every possible option to help her. I am so glad you talked to Ann, she is so helpful and always willing to talk, very nice person and knows her "stuff". I hope everything works out for the best and I will be keeping you and your mare in my prayers. Corinne


----------

